# Best Connecticut Wrapped Cigar



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of our discussions here center around the full flavored, full bodied cigars. I want to take a wandering trip down the milder side. Obviously I am looking for good flavor. Dont get me wrong. I just wanted to find something that I can savor in the a.m. 

I like me a AF Short Story for a creamy nutty smoke, but that's a cameroon wrapper. What's good like that in a connie? Thanks!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Oliva Connecticut, MOW Virtue, uhm... uhm... I'll have to think some more.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Alec Bradley Maxx Connecticut for me has always been the benchmark Connecticut along with Ashton 898's and Ashton Cabinet Selection.
As a rule ill take a maddy NC over a connie NC any day of the week but ive found the above to be what i think the Connecticut should taste like.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Torano Dominico are creamy and have a pronounced nutty flavor. They are inexpensive but they seem to smoke well to me, even on sale at CI right now robusto is 30 bucks for 20. Heck its a Connecticut even i like. I prefer Ecuadorian Connecticut myself. I hope some others who prefer Connie more chime in. I think RAH could tell you.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oliva Special S was a favorite but is no longer around . The Oliva Conn is closest and is good IMO. I also like the Nub Conn with some rest.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I may be shunned for saying this, but my favorite connie so far is the Gurkha Empire V. I know... I know.... but it had more flavor than most connies I've smoked.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Oliva Special S was a favorite but is no longer around . The Oliva Conn is closest and is good IMO. I also like the Nub Conn with some rest.


It's just an Oliva conn, neither an O or a G, right?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9603-new-cigar-sampling-routine-habits-4.html

Read and learn. This is a hardcore thread, I must warn you.

Start towards the middle posts and work your way up to the 5th page.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

EPC New Wave! Don't hesitate, pick up one now!

I wasn't a big fan of wimpy Connecticuts, favoring a medium to full flavor instead, but the New Waves showed me that a well-blended Connie can stand up to any other wrapper.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

szyzk said:


> EPC New Wave! Don't hesitate, pick up one now!
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of wimpy Connecticuts, favoring a medium to full flavor instead, but the New Waves showed me that a well-blended Connie can stand up to any other wrapper.


Carrillo is NO JOKE.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> It's just an Oliva conn, neither an O or a G, right?


Oliva Connecticut Reserve.

The O nat is a habano and the G nat is a cammie


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

szyzk said:


> EPC New Wave! Don't hesitate, pick up one now!
> 
> I wasn't a big fan of wimpy Connecticuts, favoring a medium to full flavor instead, but the New Waves showed me that a well-blended Connie can stand up to any other wrapper.


Is that the "Brilliante"?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Oliva Connecticut Reserve.
> 
> The O nat is a habano and the G nat is a cammie


Yeah, I tried to edit almost immediately. shows how much I know about the connies. Duh! Thanks!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Yeah, I tried to edit almost immediately. shows how much I know about the connies. Duh! Thanks!!!


lol no problem. I didn't know that until a few weeks ago. Never paid much attention to the natural versions. Was too hung up on maddies.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Is that the "Brilliante"?


Stellas, which is the best of the bunch in my opinion, is a "minutos" or "mareva" or "short corona" or however you want it classified. Brilliante is the robusto, Divinos is the toro, El Decano is the gordo and the Gran Via is the churchill.

There's also the EPC New Wave Short Run. I haven't tried one yet but they smell absolutely incredible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

The La Aurora Preferido Saphire is a connie. I haven't had one, but judging by how awesome other La Aurora preferidos are, I would expect nothing less


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> The La Aurora Preferido Saphire is a connie. I haven't had one, but judging by how awesome other La Aurora preferidos are, I would expect nothing less


I believe I have that in a tubo in my cooler somewhere. I have three, the red, blue and green ones. Was thinking of hitting those in succession when I had a 3 day weekend maybe.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Monte White, if you have the coin.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> The La Aurora Preferido Saphire is a connie. I haven't had one, but judging by how awesome other La Aurora preferidos are, I would expect nothing less


The La Aurora's have dramatically come down in price recently. The preferidos are excellent. I would definitely stock up. I had always wanted to try them, but the cost was prohibitive until recently.

Holt's Cigar Company - Everything Cigars Since 1898!

Devil has some too...just be wise with your bidding, especially now that you know they can be had at four bucks a stick (Don't bid more than 4 a stick, lol).

Here is the main site to get more product info:

http://www.laaurora.com.do/productos_detalles.php?id_c=40&id_gp=86&id_g=105&id=1


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I may be shunned for saying this, but my favorite connie so far is the Gurkha Empire V. I know... I know.... but it had more flavor than most connies I've smoked.


....anyone who shuns you is an idiot. Because the Gurkha Empire Series V Toro (5.5"x52) is a very good Connecticut wrapped cigar.

.....the Perdomo Reserve Champagne is my over all favorite. The 7"x54 Torpedo is an awesome smoke.

.....ff you don't mind spending $5per all the time, the Arturo Fuente Connecticut Churchill, Xen Torpedo by Nish Patel, MAXX Connecticut Curve, E.P. Carrillo New Wave Gran Via, Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Churchill, & Camacho Connecticut Figurado are all excellent smokes.

.....however, just as good as far as high-mild flavor goes, for less then $3per are the La Perla Habano Cobre Belicoso, Mark Twain No.2, Cu-Avana Churchill, Perdomo Cuban Bullet Toro, Perdomo Nick's Sticks Torpedo, Perdomo Fresco Torpedo, Rocky Patel Connecticut, Arganese Connecticut Churchill, Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut Gordito, Man O War Virtue Churchill, Excalibur No.I, Don Tomas Special Edition Toro, Carlos Torano Casa Torano Toro, and 5 Vegas Gold Churchill. Every line I mentioned has basically the same flavor base. They all vary slightly though, but some more then others offer a more creamy, buttery, nutty, woody, leathery flavor base. Of course it is your mouth. You have to smoke them yourself to see what you like.

.....One thing I have found is that extensive aging does absolutely nothing to improve mild Connecticut wrapped cigars. I have smoked both Ashton and Romero y Julieta with several years on each, and they taste no better in any way then any Connecticut I have had resting in my box for 3 or 4 months. I mean it is a mild cigar, their ain't nothing inside of them to develop. Once I de-cello all my Connecticuts, and let the air out for a few months, they are perfect.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

rah0785 said:


> ....anyone who shuns you is an idiot. Because the Gurkha Empire Series V Toro (5.5"x52) is a very good Connecticut wrapped cigar.
> 
> .....the Perdomo Reserve Champagne is my over all favorite. The 7"x54 Torpedo is an awesome smoke.
> 
> ...


Well, looks like you don't have to read the thread link lol.

Rich summed it up nicely.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like to add the Pepin's Vegas Cubanas....I love those suckers. It has an Ecudorian Connecticut wrapper (Connecticut seed grown in Ecuador). Nothing but straight up MONEY.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the fantastic input. Looks like I am leaning Perdomo Champagne and EP Carillo.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Thanks for the fantastic input. Looks like I am leaning Perdomo Champagne and EP Carillo.


I actually haven't had the Perdomo, but you can't go wrong with Carrillo--Carrillo is "smooth sailing" indeed!


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

BKDW said:


> I would like to add the Pepin's Vegas Cubanas....I love those suckers. It has an Ecudorian Connecticut wrapper (Connecticut seed grown in Ecuador). Nothing but straight up MONEY.


....right on. my oversight. It has been at least 6 months since I smoked one. I have to revisit that line. Burned through 12 in two weeks last summer and then just put it on the back burner.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> EP Carillo


If you buy it, smoke it and think it's terrible, I'll pay you for the cigar. Seriously! I have recommended these a hundred times at the store and everybody has come back to say how much they've loved them!


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> Monte White, if you have the coin.


I'd add the Monte #2 and the Robusto


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

It's been mentioned a few times already but the Oliva conny is one of the smoothest, nutty ones around. I've tried about all the sizes and my favorite is the lonsdale size, it really pulls everything together....max flavor.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocky patel vintage 99 is one of the tastiest connies ive ever smoked...


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

For my taste, the only Conn that I still enjoy is the AVO Classic. My favorite is the No. 9 size.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i smoked the conneticut by rocky patel recently with a root beer and i would have to say, it was really good. i'd like to buy some more to hand out to others.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Avo, Avo, Avo. Granted I'm somewhat biased toward them (read: a lot), but I'd smoke an Avo when I have a head cold after puking enchiladas. Of course I wouldn't taste it much, but there you have it. Like the previous post said, Avo Classic no. 9 is the business vitola-wise.

Also already mentioned Perdomo Nick's Sticks - great cigar for the money. La Perla Habana Cobre is also a good cigar at the lower end of the price range


----------



## tbgreen89 (Mar 15, 2012)

Cusano 18, 5 Vegas Gold, and even the Arturo Fuente Connecticut Chateau is good.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

IMO, the best mild Connecticut wrapped sticks come from Kelner, particularly the old Kelner Davidoffs with the cream colored bands. Very few people do mild bodied sticks as well, mild but rich in flavor, nuances with lots of complexity, very creamy yet maintaining a precise balance of sweetness and depth. Very sophisticated and smooth.

Ashton does it well too and I believe they are Connecticut wrapped. The only problem I find with Ashtons, like most Dominicans is that they develop some sourish notes from the final third. The old Davidoffs do not so maybe it is an age thing. I have tried a few 20+ year old Macanudo Prince Phillips that are excellent and they too do not have the sour note.

If you get the chance, try the Angelenos 2010, real flavourful Ecuadorian Connecticut stick that one, but more medium than mild. Very creamy, very balanced.

Another mild-medium bodied brand I will recommend is Rodrigo but I am not sure if they are Connecticut wrapped.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

IMO Davidoffs have the prettiest Connecticutt shade grown wrapper. The sun-grown wrappers on other smokes are more rough and rugged looking, but oh so sweet and cool to the tongue, while staying mild nonetheless!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

szyzk said:


> If you buy it, smoke it and think it's terrible, I'll pay you for the cigar. Seriously! I have recommended these a hundred times at the store and everybody has come back to say how much they've loved them!


That is a ringing endorsement. I have been eyeing the line for a while, but am backlogged with all the wonderful cigars I have picked up, i have resisted the urge, but I think you just sunk my battleship. What would your favorite EP Carillo smoke be, connie or otherwise?


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

I really like the Perdomo 10th anni's and CAO Golds. The other stick I smoke from time to time is the Cusano M-1. They are not very popular, but there is just something about the flavor I like and they are very cheap.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Cabaiguan (non-gaupos)


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

RP vin99 and the monte white label have my vote.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if its been mentioned yet, but I really enjoy Oliva OCR. It just has a good balance of flavor and strength. Also the Cabaiguan... thats a total knock out smoke as well!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> That is a ringing endorsement. I have been eyeing the line for a while, but am backlogged with all the wonderful cigars I have picked up, i have resisted the urge, but I think you just sunk my battleship. What would your favorite EP Carillo smoke be, connie or otherwise?


I would say the New Wave Stellas is tied with the Short Runs (both the 2010 and 2011s were excellent) for my favorite. I have a 2009 Inaugural and the New Wave Short Run but I haven't smoke them yet.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

I haven't smoked many Connecticut wrapped cigars honestly,but I used to like smoking Rocky Patel Connecticut with a cup of coffee a lot


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

rocketmann82 said:


> I really like the Perdomo 10th anni's and CAO Golds. The other stick I smoke from time to time is the Cusano M-1. They are not very popular, but there is just something about the flavor I like and they are very cheap.


*You know Cusano cigars are made by Hendrik Kelner's Davidoff factory don't you?


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I would say the New Wave Stellas is tied with the Short Runs (both the 2010 and 2011s were excellent) for my favorite. I have a 2009 Inaugural and the New Wave Short Run but I haven't smoke them yet.


Yup, I was going to recommend the EP Carrillo New Wave Stellas....when I am not smoking a Fuente Short Story I usually resort to a Stella.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone tried Vega Fina? They have a ton of them at the local shop.


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

piperdown said:


> It's been mentioned a few times already but the Oliva conny is one of the smoothest, nutty ones around. I've tried about all the sizes and my favorite is the lonsdale size, it really pulls everything together....max flavor.


For some reason these cigars always screamed "BUY ME!" at me. I definitly got to buy a box.

Havent had to many connecticuts, but i thoroughly enjoy 5 vegas gold. SOmetimes its nice to just chill back and smoke a tasty albiet simple, mild cigar.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

My favorite Connecticut wrapper cigars are:
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Robusto
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau
Montecristo Yellow Robusto 
Macanudo Cafe Duke Of York
Dunhill Aged Dominican Peravias


----------



## snowplow82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *You know Cusano cigars are made by Hendrik Kelner's Davidoff factory don't you?


You are correct, however Joe Cusano is back making cigars.

CandC Cigars.

Just like the old brand, quality, lower priced smokes.


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I had A la flor dominicana reserva especial last night. By far the smoothest creamiest connecticut Ive ever had.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, I smoked a j.fuego natural today and was very surprised. It's definetly one of the better connie's out there.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

NWC Short Run is the new standard for me.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

kas said:


> NWC Short Run is the new standard for me.


The EP Carillo connecticuts have a strong following. They do not jump into my mind first thing, but will from now on. I think I am going to maybe have a "smoke-off" between them and the Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro Tubo here soon.


----------



## roadrunnerpa (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a big connecticut wrapper guy, mostly maduro wrapper but my vote is for the Perdomo champagne or the Rocky Patel Signature series. The RP is a cheaper stick but still has a nice creamy finish. A good medium body stick.


----------



## Old E. (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not a huge Connecticut guy, but after all the talk I had to buy a Perdomo Champagne and an EPC Short Run today. I have really enjoyed the Perdomo Lot 23 in Connecticut.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I might have to buy a box of E.P. Carrillo NWC Stellas for next winter...without ever having even tried one. They seem to get pretty consistent praise and the boxes are cheap enough. Lowest price, $67 or thereabouts, most places seem to have 'em for around $80.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....smoked my first 6"x52 PINAR del RIO 1878 CUBANO ESPECIAL CONNECTICUT TORO yesterday. Excellent Connecticut wrapped cigar. VERY similar to the Man O War Virtue.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Diamond Crown


----------



## big billow (Aug 22, 2012)

I know its kind of an old post, forgive the late addition. I'm a huge fan of the Alec Bradley American classic, one of my favorite mild-medium sticks. Thumbs up on the RP too. The Vega Finas are pretty good, they have an interesting cherry note to them...unfortunately (IMO) they have a slight 'pencil shaving' type flavor here-and-there, but didn't ruin it by any means; worth trying if they're cheap. I had no idea that the Vegas Cubanos were conn. seed...they are phenomenal! Thanks for the info


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Espinosa La Zona 
AB American Classic 
Room 101 
Camacho 
Those are my main favorites of Connecticut wrapped smokes.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

EPC New Wave Stellas
Emilio AF Suave
CLE Connecticut Corona
LFD Suave


----------



## Laki (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with many of the posters here - Oliva Connecticut is one of the smoothest and flavorful mild smokes there is. Yes, you can have smooth and flavorful, just like a well made pilsner. Good topic!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

EPC New Wave 
EPC Short Run 2012 - amazing!
Jaime Garcia reserva especial New England edition
My father le bijou Connecticut edition
Cabaiguan

I keep all of these stocked


----------



## A144 (Jul 9, 2012)

The best I've had by far has been the MOW Virtue in Lonsdale. These are incredible for the price you can get them for on CBid.

I've got an EPC connie in the humi waiting.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Jaime Garcia reserva especial New England edition


That reminds me - the JGRE LE 2012 Connecticut is a great cigar in its own right, let alone the fact that it's one of the best Connie-wrapped.


----------



## Airborne82AA (Dec 7, 2012)

I am a long time Connie fan and I ran across the AKA Solace, by far the tastiest Connie I have ever smoked. Puts my old daily smoker "Oliva" to shame. They are a bit pricy but so worth it. If you are smoking multiples a day then I would leave in the Oliva or the Patel Vintage as well. AKA Cigar's Solace, check it out. plus they are partnered with the Wounded Warrior Project, I don't mind paying 7-8 bucks a stick when it goes to a good cause.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> EPC New Wave
> EPC Short Run 2012 - amazing!
> Jaime Garcia reserva especial New England edition
> My father le bijou Connecticut edition
> ...


Ditto on the Cabaiguan. Less one dimensional than most connies.


----------

